# Walking dead, anyone?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wondering am I the only walking dead fan here? 

If not them who is your favorite character and why? Also how do you think it will go on the mid season premiere?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My brother hates zombies(seriously if you want to see a 26yo tattooed tough guy scream like a little girl moan like one in the dark) but he watches The Walking Dead. I've never seen it but I probably need to. Its seems cool. I do want to watch that new movie Warm Bodies though. It looks funny.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm pretty interested in watching it but haven't gotten around to it yet. 
Ohhh warm bodies looks so good! I can't wait to see it. I'm a bit of a movies junkie.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I LOVE TWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Rick (with Hershel as a close second) is my favorite character. 
I can't wait till the 10th! I have no idea how things are going to go. I do know that the fans on fb will riot if they kill off Darryl, but other than predicting that Darryl will survive, I have no guesses at all. They love to shock us and break our hearts.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to see warm bodies too!!! It looks so good! You guys should watch it.. it is awesome. I know they're playing every episode in order before the premiere on the 10th not sure when it starts but that's good if you have a dvr 

My favorite is Daryl... although I like all of Rick's group except Axel, if you can even count him. Carl is a veryyy close second for me. 

Pretty sure Daryl will be OK.... I'm one of the fans that will flip if he doesn't haha


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

The walking dead and Grimm are 2 of my favorite shows


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Huge Walking Dead fan here! I have literally been counting the days until it comes back on. I love me some Daryl Dixon! Yum yum. Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

After we showed AHHHHH ZOMBIES!! to a friend of ours; he went home and sent us the first season. We devoured it in about a week. We have now devoured season two. We do not have cable so have to wait for it to hit Netflix or for Pres to send us the 3rd installment.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the Walking Dead! I typically don't like any kind of 'scary' show/movie, but I kept hearing so much about it, I started watching it around Thanksgiving on netflix. 
I think once I got into about 3-4 episodes, the zombie's just weren't scary anymore.
In fact...I kind of found myself laughing at some of them LOL

My son got into watching it too! I didn't think he would, but he did.

They had all of the newer episodes of season 3 on New Years Eve, so I set the DVR to record them, and was able to get caught up on the series.

I think Daryl and Hershel are my favorite characters. 

BTW, when does the new episodes start? I don't watch much tv, but I definitely want to watch it when it is back on again


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Walking Dead is one of the best TV shows ever!!



Wlschwallenberg said:


> Huge Walking Dead fan here! I have literally been counting the days until it comes back on. I love me some Daryl Dixon! Yum yum. Lol


LOL!! Daryl is my fave for sure, and I really like Carol too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love me some Daryl too.... who wouldn't???? 

The new episodes start Feb 10th... I'm so excited! I've been counting down too! 

What's better than have a walking dead thread in a goat forum? I mean seriously, goats AND zombies!


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

Love the show too and Daryl Dixon. Also Carl used to be a whiny little brat but I like him now that he manned up. lol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Goatieberries said:


> Love the show too and Daryl Dixon. Also Carl used to be a whiny little brat but I like him now that he manned up. lol


LOL!!
I was kinda hoping the walkers would get Karl, but he's not so annoying anymore.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know! I was hoping they'd get him at the barn after dale died. But now he's cool


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG you guys spoilers I'm only on episode three.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Even b4 this show we always used to say we were "Getting prepared for when the zombies come" Figuring if your prepped for Zombies you can handle almost anything!!!!!

LOVE this show!!!!! Close to obsessive!!!!!!!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> After we showed AHHHHH ZOMBIES!! to a friend of ours; he went home and sent us the first season. We devoured it in about a week. We have now devoured season two. We do not have cable so have to wait for it to hit Netflix or for Pres to send us the 3rd installment.


If you have anything "android" check out Droid TV Primetime, its 8.99 for 3 months and has everything we watch!! No more cable bill!! https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PersonalDVR.Subscription&hl=en


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry! I forget! Can you tell I'm excited? No more spoilers, promise!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a huge walking dead fan!! Love Carl and Rick ;-) can't WAIT for new episodes!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

BTW guys, starting at 10am Saturday Feb 9th AMC is having a TWD marathon starting with the beginning of season 2. They will be showing nothing but TWD right through to the new episode at 9pm the next night. Then Glen is going to be on the new Talking Dead at 10pm.
It will be a great opportunity to catch up and catch any episode you might have missed.
I had thought that they were going to run season one as well, but I just checked and it doesn't look like they are. I've only seen season one on my computer, so I really wish that AMC would show it again, but I may just have to rent it one of these days. Actually I ought to rent it a couple days before the marathon .
I'm SO glad you guys started this thread! I really can't get enough TWD!


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Jan 5, 2013)

We are big fans of the show too.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Here you go !


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanx serenityfarmnm but we are very low tech around here. My internet is dial-up and my phone is just a phone. Even the Netflix is borrowed.
We have learned to be patient.
Now that the cat is out of the bag; I have not had a favorite character since Dale. I just about lost it that episode. Hubby and I are old Hippies with a vintage motor home. He was our guy.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I so miss Dale too. He was such a good guy. He really did not deserve what happened to him. Without Dale the survivors don't have that "moral compass" anymore.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

I've never seen it but I have a close friend who wouldn't miss an episode


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*moral compass* I like that


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

luvmyherd said:


> *moral compass* I like that


Yeah, good ole Dale kept 'em honest.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Had to share our surprise from this weekend. We went to Comicon in Seattle with our daughter and son-in-law. Chandler Riggs (Carl) was supposed to do a panel but cancelled. We were on our way to see the Q&A panel with Christopher Lloyd (a special treat planned for my husband). We went on into the main hall early and who should we encounter taking Chandler's place?!? Michael Rooker (Merle).
He was an absolute riot. Even though he let out a few spoilers cuz we do not have access to season 3; I wouldn't have missed it.


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

I just knew that one of our girls would go during the show...and it's going to be close as to whether we make it through or not. (We've already paused twice to run out and check on her!)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my god. I just got done watching Season 2 Episode 11. All I have to say is I'm freakin crying. No spoilers but those of you who have watched it know why. :tears:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Oh my god. I just got done watching Season 2 Episode 11. All I have to say is I'm freakin crying. No spoilers but those of you who have watched it know why. :tears:


You need to hurry up and catch up tonight's episode was awesome!!!!

I and my room mate are almost obsessed.

My first and favorite is no doubt Daryl I'm a sucker for a southern *******. Yummy

2nd fav Michonne she's awesome I can't wait to see more of her in action.

But after last weeks episode and what carol told Andrea she should do with governor. 
I think carol is going to turn out to be a very strong player I like her way of thinking.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> You need to hurry up and catch up tonight's episode was awesome!!!!
> 
> I and my room mate are almost obsessed.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Carol is coming around nicely. And last night's episode.... Whoa!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The only thing wrong with last nights episode was no Darryl


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Is season 3 on Hulu? I have Hulu and Netflix but don't use Hulu much because of the ads. Also anyone watch Vikings last night? I thought it was awesome and my mom and I were both drooling over the men.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not reading any of the above posts...I haven't watched last nights episode yet.
Now I don't know if I can wait for hubby, he really needs to come home early on Mondays...LOL!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> The only thing wring with last nights episode was no Darryl


Agreed


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The mat said welcome.......LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

aceofspades said:


> The mat said welcome.......LOL


I laughed so hard at that part!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

aceofspades said:


> The mat said welcome.......LOL


I finally watched it...great line! LOL!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I really think Michoone is going to be one of my favorites I've liked her from the start 
But when she said that I was laughing and my room mate said that's the kinda of smart ass comment you make.... Hehe yea I would


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dangit I'm done with season two and have no more to watch. I can't watch it on TV because my mom would condemn me if she saw me watching it. 18(19 May 1st) or not I still live in her house so I have to wait for it to come out on Netflix. Guess its back to catching up with Vampire Diaries. Anyone know if Jericho is any good?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I really liked Jericho, and was bummed when it was cancelled.
It's along the lines of "Red Dawn", if you've ever seen that movie.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I loved Jericho!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

It's finally on I wait all week for this


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I missed the first 1/2 of tonight episode but the second 1/2 was pretty good


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

We watch it here! In fact I hit board one night in the barn and made these for my. Husband who is a walking dead junky!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh you can watch season 3 on AMC website

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I was just starting to like Andrea!! 

The kids sounding like Shane. 

They need to kill the governor already.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

jennnaragsdale you just scared the HELL out of me.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> jennnaragsdale you just scared the HELL out of me.


Why?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

aceofspades said:


> Why?


I wasn't expecting those pictures.


----------

